# Henry died, recommend me a vacuum please



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Henry died after 13 years of amazing service, however I would really like to know what others are using for the £99 that Henry's go for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Titan from screwfix? £40 and it's a wet+dry vac.

Popular on here, very popular in trades as they can take a lot of abuse.

Wet vac is useful for cleaning stains from car carpets/fabric seats etc.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

lidl good for the money


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

R.I.P henry, proper grafter :lol:
get a new one, you already know how sturdy they are.


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

+1 for Titan screw fix it packs a punch :thumb: I own one myself.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

A moment of silence for our fallen comrade


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Get a Hetty Hoover so you can pop your feet up and get the Mrs to do the vacuuming instead?


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Numatic George then you have a wet vac option, that's what i just bought :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

paulb1976 said:


> Numatic George then you have a wet vac option, that's what i just bought :thumb:


Just checked and the Titans has wet/dry capabilities


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

my dads got a screwfix titan one it seems fine tbh. Having used both the george just feels put together better, but it was 3 times more expensive. A lot of people seem to use the vax 6131t that seems to be in the middle for quality and price.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Just get a new Henry, i have a George and a titan from screwfix and the titan seems to have lost a lot of suction over 5-6 months of use.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I would get a new Henry , I have been useing a second hand one somebody gave me for the last 7 years now . Bought George 3 year ago for wet work and it's v good as well.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

+1 on the Titan. Cheap yes but an excellent piece of kit and with screwfix if it bites the dust just take it back and get a shiney new one


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Another Henry!

Keep an eye out at Tesco for special offers because I got my Henry last year for £76.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

https://m.mightydeals.co.uk/#details/productId=173221&menu1Id=13&menu2Id=0

There u go.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Another Henry


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all I'm going to try the titan as could do with saving a few quid. Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I would go for another Henry, they are hardcore workers. 
If you want wet and dry go for the George.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5337


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Search HUKD for a Henry offer.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I had a Henry, replaced it with a Dyson v6 and it's easily 10 times better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

It would seem there are quite a few more options. My local screwfix won't have a Titan until Wednesday so I have time to think. Thanks all


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

dyson. 

you get what u pay for and comes with a 5yr warranty


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I wonder if you could use the old Henry bucket part with the wheels on a bucket dolly?

Alternatively i did see someone turn old Henrys into hanging baskets.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

kingswood said:


> dyson.
> 
> you get what u pay for and comes with a 5yr warranty


I have had several Dyson's in the house and I must admit I've not been impressed with the suction or array of tools to go on it. This was why Henry was used


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Titan from Screwfix best money I have ever spent.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Vax 6131T for me


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Be sure its dead, probably the brushes wore out

Enviado do meu VFD 600 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nothing else to contribute to this thread...... :thumb:


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

https://www.cromwell.co.uk/shop/cle...iate&pub_w_id=7988612&utm_campaign=affiliates


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

On a side note. On my Henry when I'm switching between the high and low setting there doesn't seem to be any difference. Anyone have any ideas


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you know the cause of death?

I thought my George had had it but found that the on/off switch had given up the ghost.

A new switch is about £10.


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Got my Henry from Argos and took out the extra breakdown insurance for £30. Have replaced it twice in 10 yrs so 30 quid for a brand new Henry is all right by me.

I have the Titan from Screwfix as well and its a good vacuum plus it has a blower which is good for drying vehicles down however the hose is quite rigid so be careful when near the paintwork and sills/ledges.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought the Titan and will be giving it a try on Friday.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

In an impulsive moment, I just bought a Karcher WD4 Premium from Costco for £101.


----------

